# Different enclosure.



## Tfisher (May 1, 2015)

Found this today at LPS. Looks interesting.. What do you guys/girls think?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 136248


----------



## HungryGhost (May 1, 2015)

Looks like a tarantula could chew right out of that thing, and crickets could easily escape. IMHO.


----------



## pyro fiend (May 1, 2015)

Iv seen similar ment for butterflies and mantis but i like how they put what looks like a glass gbb in there.. All about them exotic sales huh..

Looks like hardwear cloth.. Tho idk if they could chew thru i bet most the Ts my lps sell would slip right through.. They have 2" avics and roseas only tho


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 1, 2015)

Yeeeeah, that looks hinky to me. No way would I trust a spide in that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

Tfisher said:


> Found this today at LPS. Looks interesting.. What do you guys/girls think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I want one now.  I do agree feeders would escape but the right size T wouldn't.  
Bound to be a good project for this -- I actually, sincerely, do like its design.  
Would definitely need tweaking for a T though.


----------



## LythSalicaria (May 1, 2015)

I checked out the website; the mesh bit you're seeing in the middle is a removable part to expand the enclosure. They call them risers, and they have a couple of options depending on what sort of habitat you want to create. There's the mesh riser you see in the OP's pic, and then there's a solid clear one. If you were to use the latter, I see no reason you couldn't use one of these to house inverts.


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> Yeeeeah, that looks hinky to me. No way would I trust a spide in that.


You just gotta think outside the box...er dome.  I love the plant.  I want an avic in one now!!!!


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2015)

Best of luck getting any sort of a micro-climate to form in there....you may be able to do it if you have your own personal genie.   That mesh is the definition of over-ventilated.


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Best of luck getting any sort of a micro-climate to form in there....you may be able to do it if you have your own personal genie.   That mesh is the definition of over-ventilated.


Heavy-duty celephane band around center blocking 80% of openings maybe?
I just love the set up.  
Wouldn't have to be for a T -- could just be for a plant.


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Heavy-duty celephane band around center blocking 80% of openings maybe?
> I just love the set up.
> Wouldn't have to be for a T -- could just be for a plant.


lol, Ellen, think about it, it looks good, I'll give ya that, but its gonna look like comparative crap with a bunch of cellophane wrapped around it.


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> lol, Ellen, think about it, it looks good, I'll give ya that, but its gonna look like comparative crap with a bunch of cellophane wrapped around it.


No, the craft variety cellophane -- not Saran Wrap!  Think many mls thick.  Are you old enough to remember the projectors at school that projected something drawn on that thick clear cellophane on a screen?  I was thinking of purchasing a roll of it. I bet I have a lot of projects it would work well for, not to mention cutting a piece for the tops of critter keepers too.  I am talking something on order of sheet metal thickness but bendable -- not like acrylic/plexiglass.  My old finch cages came with this for around the bottom third and it kept birdseed in so it didn't all get kicked out onto floor.

You challenge me -- now I gotta prove this will work.  I am nothing if not stubborn!  lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> No, the craft variety cellophane -- not Saran Wrap!  Think many mls thick.  Are you old enough to remember the projectors at school that projected something drawn on that thick clear cellophane on a screen?  I was thinking of purchasing a roll of it. I bet I have a lot of projects it would work well for, not to mention cutting a piece for the tops of critter keepers too.  I am talking something on order of sheet metal thickness but bendable -- not like acrylic/plexiglass.  My old finch cages came with this for around the bottom third and it kept birdseed in so it didn't all get kicked out onto floor.
> 
> You challenge me -- now I gotta prove this will work.  I am nothing if not stubborn!  lol



Ahhh, that would indeed look better

I was indeed picturing saran wrap.


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> No, the craft variety cellophane -- not Saran Wrap!  Think many mls thick.  Are you old enough to remember the projectors at school that projected something drawn on that thick clear cellophane on a screen?  I was thinking of purchasing a roll of it. I bet I have a lot of projects it would work well for, not to mention cutting a piece for the tops of critter keepers too.  I am talking something on order of sheet metal thickness but bendable -- not like acrylic/plexiglass.  My old finch cages came with this for around the bottom third and it kept birdseed in so it didn't all get kicked out onto floor.
> 
> You challenge me -- now I gotta prove this will work.  I am nothing if not stubborn!  lol


I think they call that acetate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I think they call that acetate.


I had no idea what it was called -- thanks.
I really do have projects and things, sometimes just wanting a clear template for a project -- so have wanted a roll for many purposes.


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I had no idea what it was called -- thanks.
> I really do have projects and things, sometimes just wanting a clear template for a project -- so have wanted a roll for many purposes.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=acetate+transparency+roll 

That oughta get you what you need. And now I'll run off before someone yells at me for non-T-related thread drift.  (It's T-related! She was suggesting it for an enclosure! Don't shout!)


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 1, 2015)

This thing looks like a soda bottle cut apart.


----------



## Tfisher (May 1, 2015)

I think its pretty nice and only 20$ beats the hell outta KKs. I might consider purchasing and applying ellens method.  Very good call.


----------



## ratluvr76 (May 1, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> I checked out the website; the mesh bit you're seeing in the middle is a removable part to expand the enclosure. They call them risers, and they have a couple of options depending on what sort of habitat you want to create. There's the mesh riser you see in the OP's pic, and then there's a solid clear one. If you were to use the latter, I see no reason you couldn't use one of these to house inverts.


Did no one else see this post? If you go to the website they sell solid plastic parts that go where that mesh is, which is optional anyway. No modifications needed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 1, 2015)

But with plastic, wouldn't you then have too little ventilation? It seems like the options are "none" v "way too much."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 1, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Did no one else see this post? If you go to the website they sell solid plastic parts that go where that mesh is, which is optional anyway. No modifications needed.


I want some of the mesh for ventilation though.  I wonder if their piece could be retrofitted to allow both.

I already ordered rolls of thick mil acetate from eBay -- someone had 2 rolls for 12 bucks  I have lots of project ideas for it; so no loss even if I never get this enclosure.  But I sure like the looks of it!


----------



## ratluvr76 (May 1, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> But with plastic, wouldn't you then have too little ventilation? It seems like the options are "none" v "way too much."


I drill or otherwise poke holes in virtually all of my enclosures anyway... I think most of us do...


----------



## Roosterbomb (May 1, 2015)

The ones like that that I've seen work they set up a rose hair without the mesh ( it was modular) but if the Rosie decided to bolt it'd be all over.


----------

